#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Sony , Canon Or Nikon? Which is the best you would go for?

## Moana

Hello Everyone!


Practically talking , someone who holds a camera matters the most in photography. Cameras are available at several prices under different ranges.
I have some friends who can handle cameras real well and when I asked their experience about which the best camera is they favoured Sony cameras.


Which brand would you recommend to be the best camera?

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello Everyone!
> 
> 
> Practically talking , someone who holds a camera matters the most in photography. Cameras are available at several prices under different ranges.
> I have some friends who can handle cameras real well and when I asked their experience about which the best camera is they favoured Sony cameras.
> 
> 
> Which brand would you recommend to be the best camera?



I thing Sony is best brand for Photography's camera. my brother have Sony bard camera
really,good resolution ,Speed & high zoom .

----------


## Karikaalan

> Hello Everyone!
> 
> 
> Practically talking , someone who holds a camera matters the most in photography. Cameras are available at several prices under different ranges.
> I have some friends who can handle cameras real well and when I asked their experience about which the best camera is they favoured Sony cameras.
> 
> 
> Which brand would you recommend to be the best camera?


As my intention is making video , I would go for latest Sony products. They are highly professional and comparatively cheap

----------


## Moana

> I thing Sony is best brand for Photography's camera. my brother have Sony bard camera
> really,good resolution ,Speed & high zoom .


 Hi Wondergirl!

If you really don't mind can you tell me the model of the camera your brother owns?

----------


## Moana

> As my intention is making video , I would go for latest Sony products. They are highly professional and comparatively cheap


Does it mean that to shoot movies and short films, would you prefer Sony brand?

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello Everyone!
> 
> 
> Practically talking , someone who holds a camera matters the most in photography. Cameras are available at several prices under different ranges.
> I have some friends who can handle cameras real well and when I asked their experience about which the best camera is they favoured Sony cameras.
> 
> 
> Which brand would you recommend to be the best camera?


I Think Sony is a best choice especially Sony A7 III is best for photographs and videos

----------

